# Out of order serotonin receptors in gut



## Guest (Nov 27, 2003)

http://cfids-cab.org/cfs-inform/Ibs/ibs.medscape.03.htm


----------



## badfoot (Oct 5, 1999)

Thanks. Good info.


----------

